# My Small Back to School Haul



## m_3 (Aug 4, 2010)

I start college in 2 1/2 weeks and I started my school shopping today. Of course I have to buy a little make up
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Target brand makeup remover wipes
ELF Waterproof eyeliner pen 
ELF Blush in Blushing Rose (I really really like this. It's very pigmented for a $3 blush)
ELF Lipgloss in Va Va Voom
ELF Travel mirror
ELF Total face brush






Then I went to MAC for Dollymix Blush. Then to Sephora (for the first time ever) to buy Purity. I've heard rave reviews about this cleanser so I decided to try it out. Lastly to Victoria's Secret to buy some unmentionables
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and got this water bottle for free. 






My friend got me this Aeropastale tote for my graduation present. I went to Bath and Body works to load up on their hand sanitizers. They smell so good.


----------



## beautywithbre (Aug 4, 2010)

Cute stuff! Great ELF products! I also love Dollymix!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome stuff you got! I love Dollymix! It's gorgeous! Also, the Philosophy Purity cleanser is LOVE!!!! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## KarmaB (Aug 4, 2010)

You will love Purity.  I've been using it for years!   Good Luck with your classes!


----------



## m_3 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 4, 2010)

Great Haul! I use those Target face wipes too..they're really good...oh you are making me want that Dollymix again! I have been going blush crazy with other blushes lately and forgot about that...


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 7, 2010)

Back to school shopping is fun, I think...I just don't like to see summer end. Congrats on school and enjoy your new stuff!!


----------



## missboss82 (Aug 7, 2010)

very nice haul


----------



## Courtney <3 (Aug 8, 2010)

i have the same elf blush. i was AMAZED at how nice it was, since it was only 3 dollars. money well spent!


----------



## anne082 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow nice haul !


----------

